# Unable to start postfix after upgrade [SOLVED - SORTA]

## hanj

Hello All

Just upgraded postfix to 2.4.5 on all of my boxes, but on server is having a problem. I see the following in /var/log/mail.log when reestarting postfix:

```
Nov 20 08:05:15 comp postfix/master[4514]: fatal: epoll_create: Function not implemented
```

My current USE flags:

```
mail-mta/postfix-2.4.5  USE="pam ssl -cdb -dovecot-sasl -hardened -ipv6 -ldap -mailwrapper -mbox -mysql -nis -postgres -sasl (-selinux) -vda" 0 kB
```

Any ideas??

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## hanj

I see mention of this and the problem related to 2.4 kernels. I'm definitely using a 2.6 kernel on this box.

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## hanj

Not sure what to do about this. I definitely am running 2.6 kernel and have EPOLL enabled in the kernel. In fact this is the same kernel that is running on two other boxes, and postfix upgraded fine there. In the meantime, just so I have a mailer, I compiled postfix without epoll

Added this to make.conf

```
-DNO_EPOLL
```

If anyone has any ideas.. let me know.

hanji

----------

## kashani

Is there a difference between the glibc on the boxes that are working versus the ones where epoll does not? epoll has some dependencies on your glibc.

kashani

----------

## hanj

kashani.. you ARE good. Looks like borken box has older glibc. Updating now.. fun times.

hanji

----------

